# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Hôpital Psychiatrique Les Marronniers

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Hôpital Psychiatrique Les Marronniers
Rue Despars 94 
Tournai


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hôpital Psychiatrique Les Marronniers.*

----------


## Van Kerckhove Martine

Enkele jaren geleden werd mijn ernstig dementerende schoonvader opgenomen in deze instelling, omdat de zorgen thuis te zwaar werden voor mijn schoonmoeder, die zelf herstellende was van borstkanker. Toen hij werd binnengebracht stapte hij nog.
Vanaf de 1ste avond werd hij vastgebonden op zijn bed, zogezegd omdat hij een verpleegster zou aangevallen hebben.
Een zeer zwaar kalmeringsmiddel werd hem ingespoten zonder medeweten van de familie. Hij veranderde van de ene moment naar het andere in een plant. Alle organen lieten het hierdoor stilaan afweten. Zelfs het slikrefex verdween. Daar bovenop kreeg hij nogmaals 3valium per dag. De tweede keer dat ik hem een bezoek bracht, zat hij in een soort van "rolstoel". In de gemeenschappelijke zal lag hij met het voorhoofd op de tafel. Omdat er nergens verzorgend personeel te bespeuren was hebben mijn schoonmoeder en ik hem dan maar zelf naar de kamer gereden en in bed gelegd. Na geruime tijd kwam er dan toch een verpleegster die me de opmerking maakte dat ik me had kunnen kwetsen bij het heffen. Zijn hielen zagen toen al zwart. We brachten een zefghemaakt kussen mee om de pijn te verzachten. De derde en laatse keer dat wij hem een bezoek brachten, lag hij zo goed als naakt op het bed, letterlijk en figuurlijk "blauw van de kou". Mijn schoonmoeder riep de verpleegster. Zij kreeg prompt een urinefles in de hand geduwd. De urine die in de fles liep, was net koffie. Iedereen kreeg overigens pampers om.
Toen hebben wij besloten om mijn schoonvader uit dit "gekkenhuis" te halen. De vraag is alleen wie hier gestoord was. Met de hulp van 2 van mijn schoonbroers hebben we de arme man naar huis gebracht. Mijn schoonmoeder werd verplicht een document te ondertekenen dat het ziekenhuis ontsloeg van elk verwijt. Thuisgekomen wachtte de huisdokter ons al op. Met 38.9C° koorts en een generale infectie verzorgden wij hem zo goed als we konden. In ieder geval veel beter dan in de instelling. De huisdokter kwam dagelijks 2 keer voorbij. De dokter zei me indien we hem er niet hadden weggehaald hij nog diezelfde avond was overleden. De hele nacht spoot ik hem om de 5 min met een spuitje 1 ml water per keer tussen de stompjes tanden. Hij verslikte zich hierin vaak.
Het slikrefex kwam na het staken van alle kalmeringsmiddelen terug.
Hij begon zelfs stilaan terug te eten, maar de infectie won het gevecht. 3 weken later overleed hij in bijzijn van de ganse familie om hem heen. Dit ziekenhuis pleegt actieve euthanasie op grote schaal, of je dat nu wil of niet. Tot op de dag van vandaag kampten wij door hun toedoen met een zwaar schuldgevoel. We hadden hem daar nooit mogen heen brengen. Maar wie had dit gedacht?

----------

